# Guangzhou Living Costs



## ca1uk (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, have recently interviewed for a temporary position in GZ lasting 4 months, and no accomodation etc is provided.

The salary for this period is 15,000RMB which I am aware is not a great deal of money in GB, I just would like to know if this is a realistic wage to be living in GZ, as I would like to take this job if offered, but will not if it means seriously struggling to live.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

For 15K/month you should deduct between 3-5K/month for housing. If you are not too crazy you can have a great life with that and even pay for some holidays.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Y15000 is nice, live real comfortable and enjoy yourself.


----------

